# New to woodworking



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Wanted to say hi to all here. I'm just getting into woodworking and learning. I was given a jet mini lathe for christmas and lathe tools. So I'm as you say fresh meat. Everyone who pitched in and got this for me thought since I'm out of work this might make me a little money. So what is a good starting point for me to begin with. I have end less supply of wood from relatives and friends properties. So will have mainly small logs and such to work with. 

I love everyone's work, they are great and one day hope to be nearly as good. Thanks for everyone's help.

My first 2 projects


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to the vortex


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://www.etsy.com/shop/whispwood

is that your work?


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, my earliest stuff made from hand tools, dremmel tools, grinder and a few sets of stitches. Wanting to get into the finer parts of woodworking now. Using my new lathe and turning some beauties out.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I really like this...but guess it's because I'm partial to the Eye of Ra


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

You have an incredible hand for the intricate work. If you start leaning towards pens, you may get stuck in this thing called the Vortex. It is hard to stop once you start. All I turn is pens and it is easy and simple yet unexplainably challenging. Just a major addiction!!


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks. Maybe down the line when can afford the equipment. As they say baby steps first then run. With 2 years as being unemployed takes a toll on you.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I been out of work since 1985. So tell me about it.:biggrin:


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

I can imagine how rough it has been for you. What is needed for basically getting a person started with pen making. A good starter kit and work from there. Was showing mom the beautiful pens everyone here makes and she told me to check on what is needed.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

*Starter Kit*

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PK073SPECX.html


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice work ! Thanks for posting. LL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful work, Kingfish...lots of imagination....

Lookin' forward to what you can whip out on the lathe.. Bet you're gonna be surprised..LOL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like you're off to a good start. Feel free to ask any questions here - somebody usually knows the answer. If you want to get into pens there are a lot of good teachers in this group from the Houston area.


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks all for the warm welcome and being so helpful. Found a home here.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome. Pens are a great start and gets addictive but when you get addicted, them pen blanks start to get expensive. Can get all the help you need here with good advise. Mostly turners here but can get plenty of help with flatwork also.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like you do some amazing work... Welcome to the vortex!!!


----------

